# eyes off the rocks



## HappySnag

cleveland
fished last nigh 5pm to 11pmt,0 fish,seaguls were bombing the water up to 1/2 mile off the shore picking shad. 1000 cormorant fly east.5 boats out,waves 1' less,20 people fishing 0 fish.last week people start catching eyes.milions shad swiming by.did not see any minows.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Fished yesterday morning (Sunday) and you aren’t kidding about the shad! They are so thick in all the marinas and Gordon park. Did manage a few smallies though.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
fished last night,no fish,planty shad and some minows swim by,water visibilyty 15',one boat troling and i sean like erie monster,it was carp 4' long one carp 25" head white spots and 1/3 body with tail white.lake was like glass.


----------



## landin hawgs

Won't be long and the biggins will be heading east to cleveland. 2-3 weeks should be on fire.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
last night i got 3 eyes, HJ#14 silver /blue/chartreuse bely,40' to 60' from rocks,slow reel and stop every 5 turns on reel.
5 boats troling,waves 1' les,visibility 2'.one was close to 30"and i had to flip her on the rock 10' high,my net was 100 yards from me.
i hazitate but it went with no problem.















bigest was only 27".


----------



## hydrasportbill

HappySnag said:


> cleveland
> last night i got 3 eyes, HJ#14 silver /blue/chartreuse bely,40' to 60' from rocks,slow reel and stop every 5 turns on reel.
> 5 boats troling,waves 1' les,visibility 2'.one was close to 30"and i had to flip her on the rock 10' high,my net was 100 yards from me.
> i hazitate but it went with no problem.
> View attachment 468878
> View attachment 468878
> 
> bigest was only 27".


THAT MIDDLE ONE LOOKS FULL OF EGGS.?


----------



## HappySnag

hydrasportbill said:


> THAT MIDDLE ONE LOOKS FULL OF EGGS.?


one had eggs,that mean that is locall fish.


----------



## fryerman

good job happy


----------



## Gottagofishn

Beautiful fish!


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
last night i got 1 eye 24",50 people fishing 5 fish come out off water waves 1' les,5 boats troling ,HJ#14 silver/blue/chartreuse bely.
i mis 3 ,light taps and i set the hook no fish,next time i had light tap i wait 1 second and set hook,fish was on.i did the same think next time no fish.
when you catch fish,then you are stuck on the same lure,i have to overide that rule.
plan,change lure every 20 minutes,only if you catch 2 fish you can extend the same lure 20 minutes.
moust important is time.
they come like clock 930pm,1030pm,1130pm.
people are f$king pigs,they leave the piza carbord box,cups and cans.lures packiges empty.
ODNR should hire people for spoting scope and when you liter you should be find $1000 ,that money would pay for spoting scope people.


----------



## set-the-drag

Guy frome work just texted me said his cousin hooked int 8 Friday night casting and 6 yesterday. They are picking up good it sounds like


----------



## toby2

I was down at Edgewater last night and got 3. All 20-24 inches. One at about 11:00 the other 2 midnight. Blue/silver HJ. The guy next to me caught an easily 30+ inch pike.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
fished lat night,
sholder to sholder,only 3 fish come out,i had 1, the eyes were not there or they were negative,tons off minows everywhere.


----------



## Russ90210

Those arent minnows so everybody knows. They're walleye fry. And the HJ14 shallow green glass is lure. Tight lines!


----------



## rickerd

What makes you think there would be that many walleye fry? Any fry from last year are pushing 10 inches by now, and new fry from this year might start to hatch from their eggs soon.
Are you just selling a stickbait?

Rickerd


----------



## EYELANDER75

I fished edgewater last night and those were definitely minnows. Anybody that wants to put some in the freezer should go down there with a cast net. They were loaded in marina,at boat launch and all the way down the rocks from the end to the pier


----------



## Russ90210

Yes, the emerald shiners are at in at the ramps. The walleye fry are between 55th and 72nd. There are shad mixed in with them. It was a carpet of little shiny eyes the size of a football field or larger. They are about 2 inches and there eyes are more oriented towards the top. The walleye are feeding on them like whale sharks. Or at least the ones i observed. They lazily swim thru em. Take a couple gulps and swim off the flat and sink down. At least last night. Just tryin to help the rock hounds out. I may take cast net and take a pic for the proof later or maybe not. Tight Lines!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

With the amount of fish in the lake plus the amount of spawned out females posted up the last few weeks, I wouldn't be surprised if there's walleye fry out swimming about. 
It does surprise me they would be suspended out in open water but I don't know to much about the life of a walleye fry so really don't know. Maybe because it was dark. Lol but it sounds like they was trying to commit suicide swimming in open water along with shad during momma an Poppa's feeding times😂😂


----------



## toby2

Caught one last night. Saw a few others with one or two also. Pretty windy. Going to hit it again tonight


----------



## youngblood

Just curious. About how deep of water are you achieving casting off the rocks ? All post spawn now ?


----------



## toby2

No fish with eggs that I’ve caught. A couple of spawned out females though. Lure depth? I’m guessing less than 5 feet. The one last night hit 3 feet from the rocks as I was lifting the lure out. Ive had a number of fish hit right there.


----------



## HappySnag

youngblood said:


> Just curious. About how deep of water are you achieving casting off the rocks ? All post spawn now ?


i got last night 4 from 20 hits , i was rusted out from one day no fishing.20 eyes come out.

i cast any dept from shalow on the beach to 30' deep off the rocks,casting from 60' to 200',you get hit far out and in mitell and 3' from rocks.they are everyvere from detroit to bufalo,some case defrent date.i had one with eigs in cleveland ,that is teling me we catching local fish.you may go 4 night casting 0 and next time you get limit.,they bite from 5pm till morning.some night you have few hits,some night they come every hour,some night they come and hit 20 minutes and everybody get them and then is brake for 1 to 3 hours.
main thing you have to find fish.cover one spot with few defrent colors,move 50 yards and do the same think.cast longest cast every time you start fishing and cont the turns on reel handle,my one turn is 24",after that you do not need to count only when you hit fish,that tels you how far the fish are and when you cast now you know when you coming on fish.change your retreve and stop,make sure you remember what you did when you hit the fish and duplicate that,some time it work all night some time only 30 minutes,then you try defrent retreve.
i use HJ#14 silver/blue/chartreuse bely,helsinky,clown,P10,Top 20 any minow type lure.


----------



## youngblood

Thanks


----------



## toby2

I’ll be down there tonight with daughter and her boyfriend


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 3 off rocks,it was slow,10 fish come out.one 3' from rock and 80' out


----------



## toby2

One for me. Came out far. Still haven’t got my daughter onto a fish. I think she’s starting to get discouraged.


----------



## Gottagofishn

toby2 said:


> One for me. Came out far. Still haven’t got my daughter onto a fish. I think she’s starting to get discouraged.


Easy to get discouraged, fishing from the rocks for eyes is so hit or miss. If she’s young and you want her to like fishing take her Crappie fishing. Or any hot bite...


----------



## allwayzfishin

Pulled 7 tonight and the guy next to me pulled 4. I'm east of Cleveland and the water was coffee colored. Fish were there and then gone. Only fished a couple hours. Beautiful night tho with that fog....


----------



## toby2

Gottagofishn said:


> Easy to get discouraged, fishing from the rocks for eyes is so hit or miss. If she’s young and you want her to like fishing take her Crappie fishing. Or any hot bite...


No she’s 19. She’s caught a decent amount of other fish and walleye trolling. Just hasn’t got the one casting for them. Her boyfriend was blanked again also. They’re just bummed out watching the old man pull them in. lol


----------



## RStock521

Got 1 at Edgewater around 9:15pm on a clown P10 retrieved very slowly. Seemed the bite window was from around 8:30-9:30. Everyone seemed to have 1 on their stringer, didn't see anyone with more than 2. Didn't see much action from 9:30-10:45, which is when I headed home. I hope they turned on after I left! Couldn't believe how many people were out there. I normally fish the rocks in the fall, and I guess the colder temps thin the crowds a lot.


----------



## Gottagofishn

toby2 said:


> No she’s 19. She’s caught a decent amount of other fish and walleye trolling. Just hasn’t got the one casting for them. Her boyfriend was blanked again also. They’re just bummed out watching the old man pull them in. lol


I understand completely...


----------



## HappySnag

last night i coud not buy fish,i was there first and left last.


----------



## set-the-drag

My crew did the damage in 40 fow Sunday all pigs spawned out the said they worked a 1 mile area. Sounds like they are in packs outside the mudline


----------



## allwayzfishin

Only got 2 tonight. My buddy got 3. Guys by us got 3. All during the windy misty rain. Once it cleared.... nothing. Still a good time tho. Only gonna get better


----------



## HappySnag

last night i lost one my frend got 4.
new guy show up never catch eye,we put him on rock and after 3 hours casting he got one 25",he was happy.


----------



## EYELANDER75

Just finished cleaning them up snag, full of minnows no shad


----------



## HappySnag

last night got 2 lost 2 and 3 mis,frend got limit.any color worked,some 3' from rocks some 60'.


----------



## Gottagofishn

All that posted reports,
Thanks for the shore casting reports. IMHO It’s much more challenging to go home with a limit of eyes off the rocks where you’re kinda stuck in one, or just a few locations. Boaters have the mobility thing.
Intel appreciated.


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got one my friend got 2,mis 10 hits.change lures every 20 minutes,fish on helsinky and clown.no more bite ,heavy rain soak to the bone ,we left.
i had 20 rain gear from $40 to $500,heavy rain and all socked true,best rain gear plastic or ruber,on the rocks beter use corkers with carbite studs ,they will not slip even 1/4" on the slipery wet rocks with alge.
i changed the trebles to inline singles hooks on lures,4/0 on bely 2/0 on tail i limited the front hook,
never had to use light to take the fish out from the net at dark night.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks last night
like one guy told me ,you do not own the lake,i do not,it is on first com base,and Trolers do not own the lake to.
next time when my cast reach your bords i am cuting them off,your bord is safe 100 yards from shore,you have 50 miles shore where are not fisherman from lorain to mentor,and i will report your boat for haresing shore fisherman .
when i cast my bober 100 yards from shore you have no rights to run that over if i am not blocking water way.
what you doing is same like i would run over your boards with my boat,you will be jumping to the moon if i did that,but you doing that to me ,that is fine.
i do not need excuse you did not see my,you know there is fisherman or not that is it,you have 50 miles shore with no fisherman.
you covering 8 lines 2mph=16 miles time 4 hours=64 miles lure drag.
i am covering 1 rod time average 100' time 50 cast time 4 hours =5000' lure drag.

i got 4 eyes one short,frend got 2,when you hit fish you had to change lure,they did not hit same lure,all fish come on defrent lure.

20 boats troling,not one report.


----------



## rickerd

Way to go Happy!
I heard one of the workers at the Fin telling someone else, the key is to reel slow. If you think you are reeling slow, make it even slower just to let the bait wiggle. Only have to be down a foot or 3 to get the bites. Is that how you fish Happy?
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Make it look like a wounded bsitfish and hold on 
Couple quick turns ...stop...another fast crank..stop...Real very slow couple turns...stop...
But always keep your line tight 
Usually get the hit either as you stop or you just start moving it again


----------



## toby2

I know any particular retrieve will will catch fish at any given time. Most of my fish came wh I picked up the pace reeling. With a lot of twitching tossed in. I switched rods one night and the reel had a faster retrieve ratio. First cast, bam, fish.


----------



## EYELANDER75

Some days they want it slow like the past couple days, but the previous week they wanted it fast.


----------



## rnewman

EYELANDER75 said:


> Some days they want it slow like the past couple days, but the previous week they wanted it fast.


Are you talking about fishing or how you romance your spouse?


----------



## EYELANDER75

That's some funny **** right there! Walleye wanted it super slow the past couple days, may have been the cold front. Last week though they wanted it fast I was burning it and they were just smashing the lure.


----------



## HappySnag

do 3 cast all time.
1 is fast reel in
2 is slow reel in
3 is 3 turn on reel stop.
,i go 1,2,3 all time,they can chuse,,that can change in minutes,3 defrent casts retreve should cover what they like.


----------



## EYELANDER75

EYELANDER75 said:


> That's some funny **** right there! Walleye wanted it super slow the past couple days, may have been the cold front. Last week though they wanted it fast I was burning it and they were just smashing the lure.


 Biggest so far was just under 32" and 12.5 pounds


----------



## EYELANDER75

EYELANDER75 said:


> View attachment 469728
> View attachment 469728
> View attachment 469729
> Biggest so far was just under 32" and 12.5 pounds


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 2 for 4,frend got 4 for 7,20 fish come out.i had hit only on helsinky and bone.,sow-stop retreve.,last few days all fish on front single hook,that is teling me they hit from side.
the bump and miss,they hit from front and you feel the bump from hiting the line not lure.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Was a great night of fishing. I hooked 11, landed 9. My buddy landed 5 and caught the biggest smallie I've ever seen in person. Didn't get a measurement or weight but I'd say after holding it....22" 6+ pounds. Just a huge female. Took some pictures and set her free. We fished from 10-3am. Got pretty cold out there tonight.


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 2 for 8 my friend got 2,10 fish come out. helsinky and bone work for me.
if you like to catch eyes off rocks,you can go on shore any place from detroit to bufalo,start casting 6pm and make 400 casts and do that 5 days and write time when you had hits,that tels you when the fish feed,they come like clock,you will find major feeding time and miner feeding time,they are there in any waves and weather.
right now they like hang by shore,water temperature and food.
some estimate we have 40 milion to 80 milion eyes in lake erie.
take only 1 milion eyes and divide 200 miles shore = 5000 fish for 1 square mile from shore,and that is low estiment.
if you take 2 milion fish,that is 10000 for squre mile from shore.some place has more or les on fish prefrence.
i am not counting lake erie squre miles ,only 1 mile from shore.
when temperature change,the fish will move ,folow the food.

that is nice fish,glue tape on net handle for refrence.i use that on boat and shore.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Heard someone was shot while fishing at 55th the other night 
You hear anything about that???


----------



## Doboy

TRIPLE-J said:


> Heard someone was shot while fishing at 55th the other night
> You hear anything about that???



Ya,,,, I just got off the phone, & was told the same thing. (Facebook stuff) But nobody knows what the 'situation' was.
I was also told that 3 fishermen fell of the rocks & drowned LAST SEASON? ??? Don't know how far back that goes,,,,, or exactly where.
Figured Snag would know all about that.


----------



## kdn

My boat is docked right there- I HAVE NOT HEARD ANYTHING ON THE NEWS OR SCUTTLEBUTT AT THE MARINA.


----------



## Bluefinn

kdn said:


> My boat is docked right there- I HAVE NOT HEARD ANYTHING ON THE NEWS OR SCUTTLEBUTT AT THE MARINA.


I heard a guy & a pregnant women were rescued off the rocks after falling in a couple nights ago???


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Yea the guy and the woman that were rescued was on the news the other night


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Was a great night of fishing. I hooked 11, landed 9. My buddy landed 5 and caught the biggest smallie I've ever seen in person. Didn't get a measurement or weight but I'd say after holding it....22" 6+ pounds. Just a huge female. Took some pictures and set her free. We fished from 10-3am. Got pretty cold out there tonight.
> View attachment 469857


There ya go!!! Thats a toad right there thats crazy it hit at night probably had you a little confused lol


----------



## HappySnag

last night had only 4 bumps ,no fish for me ,friend got one and lost one.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got 1 22” last night. Soon as it got dark also lost a monster smallie next to rocks. This deer eating let me walk up 10’ away!


----------



## EYELANDER75

That is a good rock! I know who left those sunflower seeds there for the mice. I was going to fish there last night but stayed home


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lol made me want seeds all night long!!


----------



## Osmerus

Eyes are still along the rocks in the Cle area. Lots of smaller ones now showing up (15 to 17). Had 3 throw backs last night couple keepers and lost one.


----------



## HappySnag

i checked on eyes last night of the rocks , noubody home.6pm to 12pm.
guy hit 3 night before.


----------



## Osmerus

Ya was out last night for a couple hours
Landed 3 but they were all 15 inches and under. The eye bite has def slowed from shore compared to the previous several weeks..Surface temp now in the 60s, the bigger ones have pushed deeper. Shoreline bite is about done for eyes. Hoping for some big Ole whitebass to show up, we shall see.


----------

